# Cheap Calls to the UK From Thailand



## barneyb

Hello I am planning to stay in Chiang Mai early next year and need to make calls to UK Landlines and Mobiles can anyone help with cheapest option, is it possible to buy a SIM with a bundle for calls to UK mobiles, many thanks for the help


----------



## Guest

barneyb said:


> Hello I am planning to stay in Chiang Mai early next year and need to make calls to UK Landlines and Mobiles can anyone help with cheapest option, is it possible to buy a SIM with a bundle for calls to UK mobiles, many thanks for the help


Simple and cheap and severall options. First buy a local SIM card for you mobile, you might need to get the phone unlocked but plenty of phone shops will do that for you. One option is to prefix the UK number with one of the cheap call numbers such as 007, so you use 00744 to reach the UK. Or you can use Jajah but you need internet access to start the call off. Or if you have a good internet connection you can use Skype to call UK phones. Again if you have a good internet connection you can make free calls to other Skype users in the UK. All this applies actually to any country you want to call from anywhere. You can also use MSN but it seems to have gone a bit cranky since the latest version. Also you can get acceptable internet over the cell network with a USB device.


----------



## hadrian

*cheap calls to the UK*



barneyb said:


> Hello I am planning to stay in Chiang Mai early next year and need to make calls to UK Landlines and Mobiles can anyone help with cheapest option, is it possible to buy a SIM with a bundle for calls to UK mobiles, many thanks for the help


Simply download Skype on your computer and call free.


----------



## Ricky West

Download skype and buy some credit, then you can call to the UK for about 1 p per minute.


----------



## Dave0

I think 00-9-44 then the UK number - the first number of the area code in the UK, These calls are cheap.


----------

